# For the Sako fans!



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

My husband & I took some Sako pictures today Out of 90 something, I kept 3. I'm.. a little picky LOL.

He's 21 months old now, hard to believe he'll be 2 in November!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

wow! Cesars one month old hes going to be 2 in October!
He sure is a gorgeous dog!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi cuteness!!!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous and the muscle...just wow he's amazing. 

The last one just looks like a magazine cover!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> wow! Cesars one month old hes going to be 2 in October!
> He sure is a gorgeous dog!


Aw cool! Sako's Rottie friend will be 2 in October too  Thanks!



leilaquinn said:


> Hi cuteness!!!






SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Wow, gorgeous and the muscle...just wow he's amazing.
> 
> The last one just looks like a magazine cover!


Thanks! Yeah that last one is my new FB profile picture!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

me some Sako! beautiful pics, more than 3 had to be good, i vote at least another 10 get posted! eace:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Tobi said:


> me some Sako! beautiful pics, more than 3 had to be good, i vote at least another 10 get posted! eace:


Haha, nope, that's all you get for now  A lot were virtually the same.. My camera shoots 10fps which can make for redundant pictures sometimes!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

He's a gorgeous boy... Love the pics


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Mmmm I love me some Sako pics! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

My favorite is the second - he looks a little mischievous.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

As always, your photos are awesome!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Mmmm I love me some Sako pics! Thanks for posting!


You're welcome!



Liz said:


> My favorite is the second - he looks a little mischievous.


That he is. He was staring at his ball 



Janet At Nutro said:


> As always, your photos are awesome!


Thanks!


----------

